# Free - Ideal Home Tickets - Manchester



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.

1st come first served on these Free Ideal Home tickets x 2 for Manchester at Event City dated 8th-11th June.

I'll post them out 1st class so they get there pretty quick, should be there for the weekend if anyone fancies going??

They are only valid for one day only between these dates.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Will take them, pm sent thanks


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lsmcdti said:


> Will take them, pm sent thanks


No probs pal.

I'll post them later when I get in.

Just pm me your address.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just posted Luke so you should have them by the weekend pal.


----------

